# In a few words, what is your "role" on Talk Classical?



## Huilunsoittaja

I did this thread long ago, but it was forgotten and not many people replied. I want update! People have specialties on this forum. Some people really make an effort to contribute in specific ways either to the discussion or the community atmosphere. Some people really spend a lot of time in the voting processes for the various lists, others spend time in the Opera sub-forum the most, and still others do completely other things, like remember other people's birthdays!

In a few words, I am Russian music advocate, short-story blogger, janitor (I tidy up the forums sometimes with my moderator abilities). I don't chat a lot here anymore, but when I do, it's often for one of those reasons.

So that's what I do! What about you?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The mere child.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I post what I like and I 'like' posts. Nothing more to it I don't think. I don't know what my speciality is.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Our resident thread killer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Learner about music. Chamber-nut. Sometime player with words. Occasional cynic. And sometimes I aspire to Lied.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My few threads have largely been unsuccessful so that's hardly a speciality. I can't say I have a role as such - I think I have too low-key a presence to cultivate a particularly individual posting style.


----------



## Dim7

I wonder what it is.............


----------



## Ukko

Educational. Ancient North-Appalachian Hillbilly 'wisdom' is not readily available to most of our members. Having it presented by a genuine ancient North-Appalachian hillbilly is special. Special I say!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've never thought of myself as having anything so grand as a "role" here.

I'm here to enjoy myself. And because I'm here.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> My few threads have largely been unsuccessful so that's hardly a speciality. I can't say I have a role as such - I think I have too low-key a presence to cultivate a particularly individual posting style.


You are selling yourself short, Sir!

You are a friend of Johnson and any friend of Johnson's is ..er..a friend of mine.

:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Thank you, Colour Sergeant.


----------



## Weston

I'm not sure a role is involved. Role _playing_ as the family dog sometimes, but there are quite a few of those around, played very well.

I'm probably here for the same reason as most members - to learn and share and be part of a community. In the real world, people's eyes glaze over at the mention of even well known composers. Even Mendelssohn for example is scarcely heard of in my part of the world. There I don't fit in, and don't want to. Here I do somewhat.

What I do enjoy most in life is to discover new things or relatively unknown things and share them and have people do likewise with me. That spills over into these forums also and this is a great place to fulfill that need.


----------



## ptr

My role on TC? Possibly being the yurodivy telling those who hero-worship Herbert von Karajan that they are unworthy of any form of respect! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Very interesting. My impressions from the posts is that some of you feel that you aren't having anything to give, that you're only _taking _from the community. But to be a sponge _is _a role! You are a listener, a student, an open ear! If we were all teachers here, where would the students be? Anyhow, I encourage you all to think deeply about what you are also _contributing _to this site on that account. Are you saying enriching things in this community when you do speak, helping others, encouraging? Making it a friendly place to talk?

I must confess that I don't prefer this site for my own personal learning. Why? Because you guys don't know what I actually am desiring to learn at the moment, which is ever more about Russian music. The best teacher I have for learning about the Russians is not this site. I discover more on my own than I would from recommendations here. I get my assistance from others if I do. Plus I take time when I'm doing it too, there is no "to-do" list really.

When I DO want your help with German chamber music recommendations, I'll let you know. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Should we all get our coats now?


----------



## Nereffid

I suppose obviously I'm the fellow who does all those polls. I'm quite pleased to have found some sort of niche.

Of course one doesn't need to have a role here, or be a "character". In fact it's the large numbers of posters who aren't necessarily "the one who..." who collectively make the most contribution here.


----------



## Vesteralen

A long time ago, I would have described myself, ala PGW, as Talk Classical's Performing Flea.

Now, I am simply radar from a distant planet. 

My goal is to become the Resident Reductivist.


----------



## arpeggio

Nothing.

Participating in this forum has taught me that for everything I think I know that there are a gazillion things I do not know.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ptr said:


> My role on TC? Possibly being the *yurodivy* telling those who hero-worship Herbert von Karajan that they are unworthy of any form of respect! :angel: /ptr


I haven't seen that word since 'Testimony' came out, ptr. But I certainly don't think of you as a 'holy fool'!

I was joking, by the way, in my previous post. I really am here to learn, to spread my enthusiasm a little for the music I enjoy, and to converse with like minded people around the world, which is good fun, and educational too.


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> I haven't seen that word since 'Testimony' came out, ptr. But I certainly don't think of you as a 'holy fool'!


Call me the bringer of memories, of the unholy kind! 
(People who take themselves to seriously will never prevail!) :wave:

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

I think my function is to read Weston's posts and think, "Yep. That's what I would have said."


----------



## Kivimees

My role here is to leech off others - to steal their preferences for classical music and then brazenly claim them for my own.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> I think my function is to read Weston's posts and think, "Yep. That's what I would have said."


Sorry if I ever beat you to the punchline.


----------



## Aramis

> In a few words, what is your "role" on Talk Classical?


Voice of common sense, oasis of substance, examplary exhibit of well-mannered and prudent posting. Count de la Fontaine und d'Harnoncourt-Unverzagt.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

As Huliu said, I can't believe that nearly everyone thinks they're the moochers off the site with nothing to give. At the very least, I'm entertained by all of you! I also love everyone's personal perspective and wisdom. Actually, I really love everyone's personal perspective, wisdom, humor, and personality. And I also enjoy everyone's music recommendations, and most of you have a sort of niche of stuff they really like. Really, just because you don't know as much about music as some guy, Mahlerian, Woodduck, or MillionRainbows doesn't mean you have nothing of value, because this site shouldn't just be useful because four people (or perhaps a few more) contribute....

Anyway, my role is the sheltered, superstitious, idealistic nerd with an Asian fetish.


----------



## Blancrocher

As the forum's white house, I feel it my duty to bring flagrant lies, corruption, and gross mismanagement to the forum.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> Should we all get our coats now?


I never took mine off.


----------



## starthrower

Procrastination of life's duties and drudgeries, and finding more great music to lust after!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After careful observation, I have concluded that rabbits are actually a type of vegetable.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 75982
> 
> 
> After careful observation, I have concluded that rabbits are actually a type of vegetable.


Well that makes sense, I didn't think you were a kaiser roll.


----------



## senza sordino

I have no idea what my role is here. Maybe you people can tell me? I like being here, I like to read what people are listening to. I like the recommended lists. I like to learn about classical music. In my real world, I'm the local classical music expert. Here on TC I'm often left far behind by others. But I feel welcome. My role, I've no idea.


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> I have no idea what my role is here. Maybe you people can tell me? I like being here, I like to read what people are listening to. I like the recommended lists. I like to learn about classical music. In my real world, I'm the local classical music expert. Here on TC I'm often left far behind by others. But I feel welcome. My role, I've no idea.


Don't sell yourself short. 
You are doing fine. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I have no idea what my role is here.


Nor do I. Let's not fret.


----------



## Tristan

Well, I'm one of the ambassadors to "the young people".  I'm also an experienced devil's advocate and Japanophile.

Like senza sordino, in my non-internet life, I'm the foremost classical expert. I know more than anybody I know. On this site, however, I'm dwarfed by most. But I've learned a lot from the people here and I'm really grateful for that


----------



## Nereffid

arpeggio said:


> Nothing.


Are you joking? You're the "band music guy"!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> Sorry if I ever beat you to the punchline.


Ha! I appreciate that there are people here who can say what I'm thinking better or more profoundly or more succinctly than I can so that I don't have to squeak in and embarrass myself.


----------



## Sloe

To see if someone have written something interesting if I find something I want to reply on I reply if I find that someone have written something I like I click like.


----------



## clavichorder

You tell me? I sometimes feel that I have a role, and other times I feel fairly insignficant. I think I'm funny sometimes and I'm good at balancing very disparate perspectives. I try to show through more active example rather than with the depths of debate, by talking about what I like which isn't always music commonly talked about, and by submitting the pieces that I do.

I am kind of an early music buff, kind of a proponent of a few late romantic, early modern composers.


----------



## Guest

To be a thorn in my own side.


----------



## Couchie

As you're all aware I'm here for the tireless advocacy of Mikhail Glinka.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

^ ^ Glad you've come around. Your evil twin was obsessed with some obscure 19th century German composer of bombastic trifles.


:devil:


----------



## Sloe

Couchie said:


> As you're all aware I'm here for the tireless advocacy of Mikhail Glinka.


A Life for the Tsar is my favourite Russian opera.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The fake German poseur, of course.


----------



## Guest

Nein! [Surely that cannot be so, SL?]


----------



## SiegendesLicht

O doch! (I do intend to leave the "fake" part behind some day)


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> O doch! (I do intend to leave the "fake" part behind some day)


Said with a Pfalz accent? I ask because I was there today for a walk in glorious woods to a hutte where I had my fill of lovely Pfalz weissburgunder and a pfalz teller (sausage, liver knoedel, saumargen...). Lovely it was!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Hmm... probably rather with a _Boarisch_ one (which this fake poseur has not mastered anyway).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couchie said:


> As you're all aware I'm here for the tireless advocacy of Mikhail Glinka.


Attaboyyyy (but you saw me do this joke already)


----------



## Chopiniana93

Weston said:


> I'm probably here for the same reason as most members - to learn and share and be part of a community.
> 
> What I do enjoy most in life is to discover new things or relatively unknown things and share them and have people do likewise with me. That spills over into these forums also and this is a great place to fulfill that need.


Same for me. I am here because I want to know better the world of classical music by discovering new music pieces and by sharing opinions with the members.
I don't know what do you mean by _role_.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chopiniana93 said:


> Same for me. I am here because I want to know better the world of classical music by discovering new music pieces and by sharing opinions with the members.
> I don't know what do you mean by _role_.


I think what is meant by "role" is what you contribute personally to the forum - for example, Huilunsoittaja is the Russian music advocate, and Couchie is the Wagner obsessive, and I'm just the one who's younger and less experienced at everything than everyone else.


----------



## Crudblud

I guess I try to take a different approach to debate here. Where most seem to argue for or against a given thing, I often find myself taking a third position and arguing for it. My posts in this vein are usually ignored, I guess because they don't fit neatly into the good/bad dichotomy people here seem to enjoy, but I still try.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I guess I try to take a different approach to debate here. Where most seem to argue for or against a given thing, I often find myself taking a third position and arguing for it. My posts in this vein are usually ignored, I guess because they don't fit neatly into the good/bad dichotomy people here seem to enjoy, but I still try.


I thought you were basically Frank Zappa if he were still alive and for some reason a member on a classical music forum....but what you say is actually pretty accurate nevertheless.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I guess I try to take a different approach to debate here. Where most seem to argue for or against a given thing, I often find myself taking a third position and arguing for it. My posts in this vein are usually ignored, I guess because they don't fit neatly into the good/bad dichotomy people here seem to enjoy, but I still try.


It's that kind of triangulation that gave us Tony Bliar in the UK!


----------



## breakup

I would think my role here would be similar to my role in life in general, and that is the repository of Useless Information. I get told that a lot.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm here to protect and serve. I read that on a police car.


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm the guy behind the guy behind the guy. But mostly I'm just trying to amuse myself.


----------



## Vesteralen

After some soul-searching, I see my true role on TC.

I am the spokesman for the Anti-Greatest Party.

It's a thankless job, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## ArtMusic

Pure and simple discussions on classical music.


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> I am kind of an early music buff, kind of a proponent of a few late romantic, early modern composers.


Yes. Early keyboard stuff especially. Off the top of my head, only Mandryka brings as much knowledge of that realm as you do.


----------



## science

I haven't figured myself out yet. Some things I do: 

1. Defend the status quo.
2. Attack the status quo. 
3. Like music you like. 
4. Like music you don't like. 
5. Not like music you don't like. 
6. Defend people's right to like or not like any music at all without suffering any condescension. 
7. Condescend to the people who are condescending to people because of their taste in music. 
8. Condescend to the people who are condescending to people because they express their opinions with naive enthusiasm. 
9. Buy things that I see that other people are listening to or recommend, then wonder how I'm going to find time to listen to it all.


----------



## Ingélou

*My role is to keep the name of Jean-Baptiste Lully burning brightly.
Vive la France!*


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> *My role is to keep the name of Jean-Baptiste Lully burning brightly.
> Vive la France!*


For which you deserve the first annual Talk Classical _*Baton Conduite *_Award!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

science said:


> I haven't figured myself out yet. Some things I do:
> 
> 1. Defend the status quo.
> 2. Attack the status quo.
> 3. Like music you like.
> 4. Like music you don't like.
> 5. Not like music you don't like.
> 6. Defend people's right to like or not like any music at all without suffering any condescension.
> 7. Condescend to the people who are condescending to people because of their taste in music.
> 8. Condescend to the people who are condescending to people because they express their opinions with naive enthusiasm.
> 9. Buy things that I see that other people are listening to or recommend, then wonder how I'm going to find time to listen to it all.


Ah, I don't believe in condescension, but nor do I believe in your reverse-condescension. I am therefore a reverse-reverse-condescender.

I'm at the f--king top of the food chain.


----------



## science

SeptimalTritone said:


> Ah, I don't believe in condescension, but nor do I believe in your reverse-condescension. I am therefore a reverse-reverse-condescender.
> 
> I'm at the f--king top of the food chain.


If you are _absolutely_ sure that I'm not already condescending to you, then you win.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Old timer that rarely posts. I don't have a lot to say, but do enjoy the occasional conversation. I've learned a lot from you folks.


----------



## Antiquarian

My role in this _omnium gatherum_? To keep my head down and not to porlock informative threads. If this was a Roman forum, I would be that guy on the top row who raises his hand to speak, and then quickly reconsiders.


----------



## Ingélou

Antiquarian said:


> My role in this _omnium gatherum_? To keep my head down and not to *porlock* informative threads. If this was a Roman forum, I would be that guy on the top row who raises his hand to speak, and then quickly reconsiders.


Your role on this forum is obviously to introduce us - or at least, *me* - to new words & concepts. 
To *porlock* - that is fabulous! :tiphat:


----------



## revdrdave

Antiquarian said:


> My role in this _omnium gatherum_? To keep my head down and not to porlock informative threads. If this was a Roman forum, I would be that guy on the top row who raises his hand to speak, and then quickly reconsiders.


"To keep my head down..." That pretty much sums it up for me as well. Not the role I envisioned when I joined but early on I happened to make a comment about Toscanini to the effect that I found his interpretations cold and hard-driven. Someone immediately responded that he nearly decided to ignore my comment given that "it wasn't worth responding to" because I obviously had no idea what I was talking about given that, clearly, I'd never actually listened to any Toscanini, but he couldn't, after all, let such an ignorant remark go unaddressed.

Ouch. I'm not particularly thin-skinned but that wasn't the experience I was hoping to have on this forum. I then began to notice how threads that began with good intentions deteriorated into criticisms of the OP and _ad hominem_ attacks on the individual who began the thread (or others who responded to the thread). If you don't like the thread, I wondered, why not just ignore it and move on? Or if you must disagree, do so without being disagreeable?

Consequently, while I now visit TC virtually every day and continue to find things of interest and enlightenment--not to mention amusement--I rarely post. Indeed, I, too, often think about raising my hand to speak...but then reconsider.


----------



## Ukko

revdrdave said:


> "To keep my head down..." That pretty much sums it up for me as well. Not the role I envisioned when I joined but early on I happened to make a comment about Toscanini to the effect that I found his interpretations cold and hard-driven. Someone immediately responded that he nearly decided to ignore my comment given that "it wasn't worth responding to" because I obviously had no idea what I was talking about given that, clearly, I'd never actually listened to any Toscanini, but he couldn't, after all, let such an ignorant remark go unaddressed.
> 
> *Ouch. I'm not particularly thin-skinned but that wasn't the experience I was hoping to have on this forum. I then began to notice how threads that began with good intentions deteriorated into criticisms of the OP and ad hominem attacks on the individual who began the thread (or others who responded to the thread). If you don't like the thread, I wondered, why not just ignore it and move on? Or if you must disagree, do so without being disagreeable? *
> 
> Consequently, while I now visit TC virtually every day and continue to find things of interest and enlightenment--not to mention amusement--I rarely post. Indeed, I, too, often think about raising my hand to speak...but then reconsider.


We can reasonably assume that there will be belligerence in threads about religion and politics - that's why they have their own sub-forum. Opinions denigrating any of The Legendary Luminaries also generate belligerence. The irritant seems to be that stating your opinion is an attack on the belligerent's opinion. The truth of the old saw, "Opinions are like a------s, everybody has one", is irrelevant.

I heartily recommend entering and/or initiating discussions; it's fun and educational. If a participant loses his cool, take a bow and move on.

[Sorry about straying from the subject of the thread. Some old geezers, including this one, have a hard time resisting the urge to spout uninvited advice.]


----------



## Guest

revdrdave said:


> "To keep my head down..." That pretty much sums it up for me as well. Not the role I envisioned when I joined but early on I happened to make a comment about Toscanini to the effect that I found his interpretations cold and hard-driven. Someone immediately responded that he nearly decided to ignore my comment given that "it wasn't worth responding to" because I obviously had no idea what I was talking about given that, clearly, I'd never actually listened to any Toscanini, but he couldn't, after all, let such an ignorant remark go unaddressed.
> 
> Ouch. I'm not particularly thin-skinned but that wasn't the experience I was hoping to have on this forum.


I couldn't resist checking that exchange out and yes, what seemed to me to be a perfectly reasonable observation on your part didn't merit the replies it got. Shame.

However, as Ukko advises (invited or otherwise ), you shouldn't let that put you off. Jump in, and if you don't find Toscanini appealing, shout it from the rooftops and dare any and all to tell you you're wrong.


----------



## Guest

Yeah,Toscanini sucks bad.


----------



## revdrdave

MacLeod said:


> I couldn't resist checking that exchange out and yes, what seemed to me to be a perfectly reasonable observation on your part didn't merit the replies it got. Shame.
> 
> However, as Ukko advises (invited or otherwise ), you shouldn't let that put you off. Jump in, and if you don't find Toscanini appealing, shout it from the rooftops and dare any and all to tell you you're wrong.


Thanks, MacLeod, to both you and Ukko for your encouragement.


----------



## Dr Johnson

revdrdave said:


> Thanks, MacLeod, to both you and Ukko for your encouragement.


Much respect for your avatar.


----------



## revdrdave

Dr Johnson said:


> Much respect for your avatar.


Thank you, and much respect to you for your quote from Boswell about Johnson. Driving briskly with a pretty woman strikes me as a most admirable way to spend life.


----------



## Haydn man

I think I am a reader, fascinated by the depth of feelings and arguments people can generate here, and an occasional poster about things I enjoy


----------



## mstar

For those of you who don't know me, I'm mstar. Pleased to make your acquaintance. 

I joined TC two years ago, and played an enthusiastically active role on TC. What role particularly, I couldn't tell you. 
As life would have it, I got busy with school and the like. Now, I guess I don't have a role on TC at all, besides the occasional short post. But I still enjoy reading the threads a couple of times every few months. Sometimes it serves to convince me that the classical music world is still alive...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm that one guy who is too scared to do anything.


----------



## trazom

I'm a person who does a thing.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

My role at TC is to serve as a warning to other TC users...

Do not do what I have done.

Unless you want to experience the online equivalent of getting your head shrunk.


----------



## Mahlerian

trazom said:


> I'm a person who does a thing.


You are a man of few words indeed.

I am one who comes here to learn and to share what I have learned.


----------



## aleazk

I'm an official member of the invariant "TC Physics Team" (T-CPT)*.

Here's a picture of our last meeting:










*Only members of the team will get that pun *obnoxious nasal nerd laugh*


----------



## Ingélou

mstar said:


> For those of you who don't know me, I'm mstar. Pleased to make your acquaintance.
> 
> I joined TC two years ago, and played an enthusiastically active role on TC. What role particularly, I couldn't tell you.
> As life would have it, I got busy with school and the like. Now, *I guess I don't have a role on TC at all*, besides the occasional short post. But I still enjoy reading the threads a couple of times every few months. Sometimes it serves to convince me that the classical music world is still alive...


Ardour & verve illimitable: who could forget your blazing appearance on TC in 2013?
- mstar, as far as I'm concerned, you're a *legend*! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> I'm an official member of the invariant "TC Physics Team" (T-CPT)*.


Ah, a Hamiltonian hermit with Lorentz invariance; at least that's my local (quantum field) theory.


----------



## Ilarion

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Thank you, Colour Sergeant.


Now, now - Lets not have any "Colour Revolutions" here, oK?


----------



## Ilarion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> In a few words, I am Russian music advocate


Hear, hear...A Russian Music Advocate am I also.


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> Ardour & verve illimitable: who could forget your blazing appearance on TC in 2013?
> - mstar, as far as I'm concerned, you're a *legend*! :tiphat:


Totally agree! Missed you a lot, mstar!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ilarion said:


> Hear, hear...A Russian Music Advocate am I also.


Then we shall be friends! Pleased to meet you!


----------



## Avey

Mahlerian said:


> You are a man of few words indeed.
> 
> I am one who comes here to learn and to share what I have learned.


Oh, stop. Most ridiculously humble post -- a preeminent voice daring to say he simply "shares" what he has learned.

Reality --> *Mahlerian*: A contributor that any member will soon come to appreciate -- maybe adversely, but nonetheless respect -- for his obvious experience and knowledge of all THAT STUFF we talk about here. Also, lover of B-minor music.


----------



## Ilarion

*Also, lover of B-minor music*...

I trust that this is a good trait in a member of this Forum...? Mahlerian and...maybe adversely? What is adverse about Mahlerian? I read his posts and simply marvel. With Mahlerian as a contributor on TC, an earnest music novice who really wants to know something about serious music can learn more about music in 4 months on TC than 4 years in music school.


----------



## Ilarion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Then we shall be friends! Pleased to meet you!


Friends we shall be - A true honor for a troglodyte like me to make acquaintance with an esteemed member of TC.


----------



## Badinerie

Ham and cheese...In all senses of the words.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Nothing particular. More observer than participant. The best thing to do.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Took six month sabbatical and wasn't missed. 
So my role is small and insignificant - but my Random Thoughts thread is still going strong.


----------



## clavichorder

MagneticGhost said:


> Took six month sabbatical and wasn't missed.
> So my role is small and insignificant - but my Random Thoughts thread is still going strong.


Don't short yourself! I greatly respect your tastes and posts. I feel the same way about my presence here. Not all of us have the most strong presence, but that doesn't mean we don't know our stuff!


----------



## elgar's ghost

clavichorder said:


> Don't short yourself! I greatly respect your tastes and posts. I feel the same way about my presence here. Not all of us have the most strong presence, but that doesn't mean we don't know our stuff!


The cloak of anonymity can often be its own reward.


----------



## Ingélou

MagneticGhost said:


> Took six month sabbatical and wasn't missed.
> So my role is small and insignificant - but my Random Thoughts thread is still going strong.





clavichorder said:


> Don't short yourself! I greatly respect your tastes and posts. I feel the same way about my presence here. Not all of us have the most strong presence, but that doesn't mean we don't know our stuff!


I noticed your absence - both of you. I just didn't make a public song & dance about it!
But now you're back - hey nonny no, ooh la la, and *heuch*!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ingelou, did your avatar become more grainy... and suddenly grow blue/gray bars at the top and bottom? I feel like it's a different picture.


----------



## MagneticGhost

clavichorder said:


> Don't short yourself! I greatly respect your tastes and posts. I feel the same way about my presence here. Not all of us have the most strong presence, but that doesn't mean we don't know our stuff!


I wasn't being that serious but thanks for the kind sentiments. 

And I'm delighted to get a welcome back 'Hey Nonny Noo' from Ingelou


----------



## Ingélou

SeptimalTritone said:


> Ingelou, did your avatar become more grainy... and suddenly grow blue/gray bars at the top and bottom? I feel like it's a different picture.


You're right - I found one with a blue border and changed it. How observant you are! :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MagneticGhost said:


> Took six month sabbatical and wasn't missed.
> So my role is small and insignificant - but my Random Thoughts thread is still going strong.


Not true, sir, in these quarters anyway. It's nice to see you back.


----------



## brotagonist

My rôle?

Classical music enthusiast :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

Sometimes I fancy myself a sort of court jester - but I'm not _nearly_ funny enough.


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm giving up my role as spokesperson for the Anti-Greatest movement.

I am working for "pleasant"....sometimes it's not easy.


----------



## Flamme

To show that people from my country can be sophisticated and funny too...lol
To enlighten topics with my witty and sometimes humourous remarks and sometimes unusual choice of music...


----------



## Ingélou

SeptimalTritone said:


> Ingelou, did your avatar become more grainy... and suddenly grow blue/gray bars at the top and bottom? I feel like it's a different picture.





Ingélou said:


> You're right - I found one with a blue border and changed it. How observant you are! :tiphat:


Back to the old one now - sorry! (More suitable to autumn.)

My role on this forum - an ingénue *'of a certain age'*.


----------



## Dim7

Xaltotun said:


> Sometimes I fancy myself a sort of court jester - but I'm not _nearly_ funny enough.


Humor on classical music forums?? Are you out of your mind?? It's called SERIOUS music for a reason!


----------



## EdwardBast

Don't think I have a specific role. Among the things I tend to do are:
- Advocating for Russian composers when I believe they aren't getting a fair shake.
- Fact checking and myth busting when I see nonsense presented as fact.
- Answering questions in theory, history and aesthetics when I can.
- Sometimes I consciously try to mediate and defuse conflicts — but, alas, often end up making things worse instead.

What I profit most from is recommendations for music I don't know and advocacy for composers I don't appreciate and should (I often learn) reevaluate and give another chance.


----------



## Granate

Challenge sadist


----------



## EricABQ

A couple of years ago it was getting in arguments with Sharik now it's just giving dubious sports picks.


----------



## Bettina

I have many different types of interactions on TC. Here's a list describing some of them:

-When people ask for advice, I'm always happy to help if I can. I'm a music teacher, so it comes naturally to me to offer music-related suggestions (whether solicited or unsolicited!) :lol:

-Engaging in witty banter, particularly in the Stupid Thread Ideas section of this site.

-Learning from others. Thanks to the posts on this site, I've been learning new things about various composers, recordings, and pieces. I am grateful for the collective wisdom of the TC community!


----------



## hpowders

My role is to avoid bar fights and alligator bites by remaining safely at home, posting on TC.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Champion of French and obscure opera; sacred cow tipper*; and devil's advocate.


*: $50, left on the bedside table.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Thread killer/discount store brand updates.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Thread killer/discount store brand updates.


HAH aww I'm not so sure about that


----------



## Strange Magic

1) Windbag.
2) Defend and support the primacy of personal taste in music and the arts (windbag).
3) Say nice things about Prokofiev, by all accounts a difficult man to get along with.
4) Introduce people to the world of traditional _cante flamenco_ (windbag).
5) Post favorite YouTube pop/rock live concert clips.
6) Annoy and fight with people in several Groups (windbag).
7) Windbag.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SERIOUS musical debate........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

One of the grumpy old men


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Daniel Atkinson said:


> One of the grumpy old men


Don't think somehow you've looked at my posts much....................


----------



## Art Rock

Correcting people who think I am Art Music. Pure and simple. Fact.


----------



## znapschatz

hpowders said:


> My role is to avoid bar fights and alligator bites by remaining safely at home, posting on TC.


Such wisdom for one so young! Truly a role model.


----------



## hpowders

znapschatz said:


> Such wisdom for one so young! Truly a role model.


See my post below.


----------



## hpowders

Daniel Atkinson said:


> One of the grumpy old men


Unless you get hit by a bus prematurely, you will join their ranks someday.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> HAH aww I'm not so sure about that


Seems accurate enough to me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> Unless you get hit by a bus prematurely, you will join their ranks someday.
> 
> Come back and tell us how that's workin' out for ya.


Please avoid buses.


----------



## Marinera

Those off limits jpeg. pics were driving me crazy, in current listening and latest purchases and other threads.


----------



## hpowders

znapschatz said:


> Such wisdom for one so young! Truly a role model.


Knock off the sarcasm. You don't like me, simply don't post my way or put me on ignore.


----------



## Granate

znapschatz said:


> Such wisdom for one so young! Truly a role model.





hpowders said:


> Knock off the sarcasm. You don't like me, simply don't post my way or put me on ignore.


I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> I wasn't fast enough.


Thanks.

Have a cyber-tapa on me.


----------



## Sloe

Marinera said:


> Those off limits jpeg. pics were driving me crazy, in current listening and latest purchases and other threads.


Yes but pictures means that the posts will take more place and more people will see them which mean more likes.


----------



## Flamme

Wreaking havoc! lol JK


----------



## Dim7

Flamme said:


> Wreaking havoc! lol JK


----------



## DeepR

Lowering the average age of forum members.... (already mid 30s but still a youngster here )
Being an expert in my own taste in music. Not being an expert in everything else.
Liking Woodduck's posts


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> SERIOUS musical debate........................................................................................................................................................................


You cannot be serious!


----------



## Marinera

Sloe said:


> Yes but pictures means that the posts will take more place and more people will see them which mean more likes.


Yes, but when you are not a TC member not to be able to see some pics is maddening. Even worse, when a non viewable jpeg. icon is all that is posted and no info of what played or by who. One of the main reason I joined TC was to resolve this issue. I am posting more than I expected though.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> Yes, but when you are not a TC member not to be able to see some pics is maddening. Even worse, when a non viewable jpeg. icon is all that is posted and no info of what played or by who. One of the main reason I joined TC was to resolve this issue. *I am posting more than I expected though*.


Welcome to the club. I wonder when everyone here actually has any time to listen to music.

"Listening" to music while posting is not listening, by the way. 

It's about as effective as "listening" while reading a program as the music is playing at a concert.


----------



## TxllxT

hpowders said:


> Welcome to the club. I wonder when everyone here actually has any time to listen to music.
> 
> "Listening" to music while posting is not listening, by the way.
> 
> It's about as effective as "listening" while reading a program as the music is playing at a concert.


I already see in front of me the opera being written about the greatest poster on TC, who is pondering over "listening" etc., etc. Of course with stand-up scenes....


----------



## znapschatz

hpowders said:


> Unless you get hit by a bus prematurely, you will join their ranks someday.


Indeed, I am actually there already, much to my surprise. Some decades ago, I came within touching distance of having been hit by a bus (I saw the driver clutch his chest), but no such luck. So now I have to suck it up and press on. Learn from my example, and let that bus hit you. It will save a lot of hassle.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Welcome to the club. I wonder when everyone here actually has any time to listen to music.
> 
> "Listening" to music while posting is not listening, by the way.
> 
> It's about as effective as "listening" while reading a program as the music is playing at a concert.


*"Problem solved."

*


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Role? I'm surprised you have to ask."

*


----------



## amfortas

Designated driver.


----------



## millionrainbows

I want to turn people on to good music, clarify things, and get turned on to good music. I like the simulated camaraderie as well, such as star thrower, bettina, powders, all the other characters. I'd also like to thank the academy.


----------



## millionrainbows

hpowders said:


> Welcome to the club. I wonder when everyone here actually has any time to listen to music.
> 
> "Listening" to music while posting is not listening, by the way.
> 
> It's about as effective as "listening" while reading a program as the music is playing at a concert.


I can listen and do other things. Example: listening to Mahler symphonies while eating a Volkswagen.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> I want to turn people on to good music, clarify things, and get turned on to good music. I like the simulated camaraderie as well, such as star thrower, bettina, powders, all the other characters. I'd also like to thank the academy.


Hopefully, you'll still get their Bud Light.


----------



## Bettina

millionrainbows said:


> I want to turn people on to good music, clarify things, and get turned on to good music. I like the simulated camaraderie as well, such as star thrower, bettina, powders, all the other characters. I'd also like to thank the academy.


Thanks for mentioning me!  I enjoy the camaraderie too. It's fun to have online interactions with you and my other friends such as hpowders and SiegendesLicht.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thanks for mentioning me!  I enjoy the camaraderie too. It's fun to have online interactions with you and my other friends such as hpowders and SiegendesLicht.


That's very sweet of you to mention me in your post. I respect your intelligence, your knowledge and your quick, sparkling wit, Bettina. Tell Mom, I'll be over for dinner at the usual time.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> I can listen and do other things. Example: listening to Mahler symphonies while eating a Volkswagen.


Show me. How can you possibly concentrate on Mahler when eating a VW? Eating a VW I can dig, but NOT while listening to Mahler at the same time.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> I want to turn people on to good music, clarify things, and get turned on to good music. I like the simulated camaraderie as well, such as star thrower, bettina, powders, all the other characters. I'd also like to thank the academy.


Thanks for mentioning me, millionrainbows. Glad to be considered a TC character. I've been called a lot worse, in particular by the one who shares my house.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> I want to turn people on to good music, clarify things, and get turned on to good music. I like the simulated camaraderie as well, such as star thrower, bettina, powders, all the other characters. I'd also like to thank the academy.


Simulated? This is ME!! What you can't see is what you get. No scripts.


----------

